# Hello From Kansas!



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi! I am a small scale mouse breeder from Kansas. IrishEaglesOne is my friend and she told me about this website. I am also on mouselovers and thefunmouse. 
I breed primarily tan (belly) and pied (chocolate, black and blue) in standard and angora, and I usually have lilac (dove) show up. But soon I will be getting into Texel, extreme black, siamese, and tri. I'm fairly excited!!!  
Anyway, I sometimes have babies available as pet or breeder, and I am always looking for new, high quality homes for them!


----------



## IrisheaglesOne (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi TH! Im glad you came over here!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome. You'll find that this forum is more cosmopolitan than ours, but in a good way. It's sometimes good to have perspectives from all over.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi! Thanks all!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello, hello, hello!


----------

